# UberEats: Sydney vs Brisbane



## bencarsno (Jun 26, 2018)

On a backpacking trip in Australia and considering going to either town to get some more funds.. 
Anyone have a clue about what city would be preferable for bike delivery in terms of competition, pay, traffic etc?


----------



## fields (Jul 11, 2016)

Sydney pays more and would be the obvious choice, but it is winter right now, probably best to choose Brisbane.


----------



## bencarsno (Jun 26, 2018)

Thanks man, I didn't know Sydney pays more. Winter might mean people stay home and order more stuff, so that could be good too.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

The UberEATS rates for Brisbane and Sydney are as follows: 


(1) Brisbane: $6.10 pick-up plus $2.90 delivery plus $0.90|km, minus 35% service fee (for a bike).

(2) Sydney: $5.50 pick-up plus $3.50 delivery plus$2.20/km, minus 35% service fee (for a bike).

Let's assume that the delivery distance is 5 kilometres.

After allowing for the service fee, Sydney comes at $13.00 and Brisbane comes in at $8.77.
Brisbane: https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/brisbane/resources/pricing/

Sydney: https://www.uber.com/en-AU/drive/sydney/resources/pricing/.


----------



## gustavusadolphus (May 1, 2018)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/is-uber-eats-busier-in-winter.267158/


----------

